
Razzle Clones Woot - terpua
http://www.startupnorth.ca/2007/11/23/razzle-clones-woot/
======
Tichy
I don't understand the appeal of such services. It is one thing to fall for
the standard sales ploys while out shopping ("only for a limited time", "now
or never", etc.). But to expose yourself to them deliberately and knowingly?
Their customers must have a serious shopping addiction.

